# Sticky  Case wood splitter/manual post



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Case wood splitter*

Figured I would show you all some pictures of my Case wood splitter. Not many people know that the Case, and Ingersoll tractors can run one, much less sold one. This one mounts on the back of the tractor, and is powerd by the hydro system on the tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It's a nice unit. Only big problem is it's HEAVY! Realy wants a lot of weight on the front to keep it down.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It mounts pretty solid. To the hitch, and to the "body" of the tractor also.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Boy that's a nice set-up. Deere sold a log splitter for the old 300 and 400 series tractors. The Deere not being a true hydraulic powered tractor had to use a separate pump to keep the cycle time reasonable. They mounted on the front running across the nose instead of inline as yours does. What I don't like about the Deere set-up is that the wood is getting tossed close to the headlights and the fiberglass hood which were/are expensive to replace. Your set-up allows you to work on one side and let the split wood pile up on the other side.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Thats a neat setup. What kind of power are we talking about for the splitting?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The Case, and Ingersoll's are a true hydraulic powerd tractor. The system puts out between 7-10 gpm. The splitter is hooked directly into this system with a rear mounted hydraulic PTO. The real nice thing about these is that they are duel acting. Splits one way, then splits anouther on the back stroke.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, there has been some talk of woodsplitters latly, so I figured I would bump up this thread about the one I have.

With any luck, I will get some splitting time this weekend. All my wood is starting to pile up, and realy got to get some taken care of.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice setup have you got your tractor put back together or is this on the other one.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey wan't to make me one would love to have one


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Nice setup have you got your tractor put back together or is this on the other one.
> Jody *


Nope, she is still torn apart. The splitter is on the other one. It would fit on mine also, but I would have to modafy the hydro valve. The splitter has the valve on it's self, that the hoses attach to that. The other hydo powerd attachments, use a valve mounted on the tractor, like my 444 has. See you ALWAYS need more than one tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *hey wan't to make me one would love to have one *


Not home made. That is a real Case attachment made for the Case, and Ingersoll garden tractors. They still make them, but now they no longer mount on the tractor. Kinda like a trailer now.



Here's a link to a picture of the new style, and other attachments .

Ingersoll stuff 

[BTW I have not used this dealer, just one I found on the web]


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well you have seen the pictures, now I will post the manual for this unit. May take me a wile to get it all scanned, but here you go. If anyone needs a copy of any more Case/Ingersoll equpment, just ask. I have a few, and would be glad to help out.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

1


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

2


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

3


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

4


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

5


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Are you able to do wheelys too?*

Nice splitter it beats a sledge and wedge any day! 
I thinking about spending (I really don't want to) $650 for a Pto splitter at TSC. 

How much force does that puppy produce?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

6


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

7


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

8


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

9


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

10


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

11


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

12


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

13


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

14


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Are you able to do wheelys too?*



> _Originally posted by Wingnut _
> *Nice splitter it beats a sledge and wedge any day!
> I thinking about spending (I really don't want to) $650 for a Pto splitter at TSC.
> 
> How much force does that puppy produce? *



It does AWSOME!!!! wheelies with the spliter on!!   Needs a LOT of weight.



As for the force. It is a two way spliter, and they are diferent in and out.

outward stroke 12 tons
inward stroke 9.8 tons.


Does a good job, and I have never had something it would not split.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## RedPower1337 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice where can i find one?


----------



## Drewisadick (Feb 11, 2014)

That would look great in my garage.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Now that would be a tremendous asset on my kubota!


----------

